
Show HN: Fubook –  license your data for a fee to platforms that want it free - meganibla
Http://fuckyoubook.com
======
canadianwriter
A design like that and name + attitude like that is going to get this swept
under the rug. Branding does actually mean something even for movements like
this.

the idea is okayish, but the execution of this design and domain is childish.

~~~
gota
I'm not forwarding this to my colleagues based on the name alone.

------
swimmadude66
A lot of people in here complaining about the (admittedly clever) name. Seems
like the bigger issue is whether you have any chance of them even responding
to your license request. What is your chance of winning a legal battle with
them if they keep your data and don't pay you?

~~~
sova
Right, there have to be stringent stipulations that they can only hold the
data for a set period of time, it must be deleted and zeroed out in the right
way, and they have to make a new request when their license time on it
expires. Overall, it's completely feasible, but still a totally new area of
consumer protection.

------
tropdrop
I just read the green text in this and looking back at this white page
afterwards, I can barely read anything thanks to afterimages... For a few
seconds I felt like I was going blind. What is the purpose of them trying to
visually assault the people they're purportedly giving advice to?

------
Endy
I want one answer here: Have you done this? Did they pay you? Otherwise, why
are you trying to shop it around here? This is a nice idea, but until there is
proof, it belongs on Medium and other platforms as a theory, not a website
purporting to have a solution.

~~~
smoyer
Plus neither of those services actually ever deletes your data or stops
collecting more. I've never had a Facebook account and yet it knows plenty
about me.

~~~
rapnie
Genuine question: how do you know that? Just assuming based on their
practices, or do you have an other way to find out?

~~~
sova
Targeted advertising that comes from hidden pixels and 3rd party sources (that
Facebook was buying until just recently)

------
meganibla
I have bowed to your pressure. I think becoming temporarily disabled by this
color scheme is over exaggerated but hey here’s the new one that should be
easier for you to process.

